# Cartier Santos a scratch magnet?



## MackyP (Aug 25, 2019)

Maybe so but can be easily cleaned up with jeweler's cloth or cape cod cloth. We've had these for two years now.

My wife's medium looked like it came home from war, far from it now. It seems like she doesn't care about her watches. You should see her Ballon lol.

I was a little more careful with my large, very minor hairline scratches only visible to bright light now all gone. Did some general cleaning today and here they are..


----------



## MellowYellow (Feb 27, 2021)

Looking great


----------



## NthuZist (Sep 14, 2020)

They do scratch quite easily, but the Santos has always been one of those watches that don’t look bad scratched up. Most of my aunts and uncles have been using a Santos as a daily beater for 20+ years and they still look good. I know it’s a slightly different design and bezel.
Yes it’s gonna get scratched, but I wouldn’t worry about it at all.


----------



## Jmartinez88 (12 mo ago)

MackyP said:


> Maybe so but can be easily cleaned up with jeweler's cloth or cape cod cloth. We've had these for two years now.
> 
> My wife's medium looked like it came home from war, far from it now. It seems like she doesn't care about her watches. You should see her Ballon lol.
> 
> ...


I’ve had mine for almost five months and it does scratch easily from the face but oh well. Like you stated it depends on the light but they also are noticiable. Sucks but things are tend to scratch.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Much of that depends on you.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Watchbreath said:


> Much of that depends on you.


I agree...much of this debate comes down to the individual. I wear my Santos Medium approximately 3 days per week and it looks just like the day it came out of the box. Why? I NEVER wipe the mirror-polished surfaces with my finger or with my shirt. I wash the watch twice per week using a gentle, clean-rinsing soap and I dry all my watches with compressed air or a very soft polishing cloth. If you constantly touch the bezel with your fingers, rub rough shirt/jacket sleeves back and forth over it or rub it with a t-shirt to clean it periodically during the day, it will show wear and tear in the form of swirls and micro-scratches like any other polished surface.


----------



## mjrchabot (Apr 5, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> I agree...much of this debate comes down to the individual. I wear my Santos Medium approximately 3 days per week and it looks just like the day it came out of the box. Why? I NEVER wipe the mirror-polished surfaces with my finger or with my shirt. I wash the watch twice per week using a gentle, clean-rinsing soap and I dry all my watches with compressed air or a very soft polishing cloth. If you constantly touch the bezel with your fingers, rub rough shirt/jacket sleeves back and forth over it or rub it with a t-shirt to clean it periodically during the day, it will show wear and tear in the form of swirls and micro-scratches like any other polished surface.


This is a smart technique you suggest but not going to lie, sounds like an awful lot of work for what these are. I’m careful with my watches and they still look mint on the wrist, but yes, there are are swirls here and there. I also have 3 kinds under the age of 4 that I play and wrestle with. Life’s too short to pause the fun to take your watch off. 

Maybe I’m in the minority, but I say just wear your watches and let the manufacturer clean it up at the next service. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCouey (Jan 9, 2021)

All that high polish is bound to pick up scratches eventually! But as long as they aren't deep ones they buff right out no worries.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchretriever (Aug 11, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> I agree...much of this debate comes down to the individual. I wear my Santos Medium approximately 3 days per week and it looks just like the day it came out of the box. Why? I NEVER wipe the mirror-polished surfaces with my finger or with my shirt. I wash the watch twice per week using a gentle, clean-rinsing soap and I dry all my watches with compressed air or a very soft polishing cloth. If you constantly touch the bezel with your fingers, rub rough shirt/jacket sleeves back and forth over it or rub it with a t-shirt to clean it periodically during the day, it will show wear and tear in the form of swirls and micro-scratches like any other polished surface.


Looks great. Do you not wear long sleeved shirts with your Santos? I'm certainly not one to beat my watches up, but my Santos bezel has picked up very light scratches just from wearing sweaters/dress shirts/sweatshirts that will clearly lightly rub against the surface of the bezel throughout the day. The scratches don't bother my personally and are quite unnoticeable in most lights, but I think I'd pull my hair out trying to keep mine as mint as yours. More power to you.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

Yes. Of course, it is from the 70s.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

We can wear and enjoy watches as owners, or we can let them own us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdudelikeswatch (Dec 1, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> I agree...much of this debate comes down to the individual. I wear my Santos Medium approximately 3 days per week and it looks just like the day it came out of the box. Why? I NEVER wipe the mirror-polished surfaces with my finger or with my shirt. I wash the watch twice per week using a gentle, clean-rinsing soap and I dry all my watches with compressed air or a very soft polishing cloth. If you constantly touch the bezel with your fingers, rub rough shirt/jacket sleeves back and forth over it or rub it with a t-shirt to clean it periodically during the day, it will show wear and tear in the form of swirls and micro-scratches like any other polished surface.


You seem to have figured something out here lol both pieces looking pristine


----------



## Scott_DC (Apr 26, 2020)

montelatici said:


> Yes. Of course, it is from the 70s.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16395085


It looks great. Lots of experiences are memorialized by that watch.


----------

